# Open source accounting software



## runner (2 Oct 2008)

Has anyone used any of the OS accounts packages available for free download, and is there any local companies that provide training and support?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

Anything useful here?


----------



## runner (2 Oct 2008)

Thanks CM, but I have examples to look at and review ok.
I was looking for local user experience.


----------



## meathenterpr (3 Oct 2008)

how about TuroCash or GnuCash these are as powerful as some of the big named commercial products.  there is also OpenOffice that comes with a powerful Spreadsheet and db apps and plenty of plugin available.


----------



## runner (3 Oct 2008)

Thanks meathenterpt, ive looked at these and several more. Selecting one from a long list of possibles which might include these, I would like to hear from anyone who has used/implemented an OS accounts package in the mid range area such as www.xtuple.com or www.compiere.com and how it might be supported locally?
Does any company market support services for OS accounting locally?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

I tried _GnuCash _about a year ago and wasn't that impressed.


----------



## runner (3 Oct 2008)

I agree re GnuCash CM. Also Turbocash has limitations having tried both.


----------



## z103 (3 Oct 2008)

> Does any company market support services for OS accounting locally?


You'll probably find it hard to find a local company that does such support. Many (most?) Irish SMEs do not value IT support and do not want to pay for it. The support company would also have to specialise in a product that may have low uptake in the local market, so it would not be feasible.


----------



## runner (3 Oct 2008)

Leghorn,I think ure confirming my gut feeling that there is probably no local support for this type of accounts product currently, and that its a case of looking after it oneself, and using web assistance. cheers.


----------



## Complainer (3 Oct 2008)

runner said:


> Has anyone used any of the OS accounts packages available for free download, and is there any local companies that provide training and support?


Is the open source requirement a matter of principle for you? Some of the other products in that market  are available at nominal cost.


----------



## runner (5 Oct 2008)

Yes complainer, the company involved wants to be able to modify and enhance a standard package themselves, or with outside assistance and possibly supply the end pruduct to other companies as a service afterwards.


----------



## Complainer (5 Oct 2008)

Modifying package systems isn't generally a great idea, as you fall off the upgrade path. When the supplier brings out a new version, you either ignore it, or reinvest a load of time and effort in reapplying your fixes to the new version.

You'd be better off looking for a system that is configurable, rather than modifiable.


----------



## z107 (5 Oct 2008)

We have integrated and modified Payback Payroll software for some of our customers, although it's not open source.

When Payback is upgraded (for budget changes etc) we also apply these changes to the modified/integrated versions.

Maybe an accounts software developer can provide a similar service?


----------



## Complainer (5 Oct 2008)

umop3p!sdn said:


> When Payback is upgraded (for budget changes etc) we also apply these changes to the modified/integrated versions.


Free of charge?


----------



## z107 (8 Oct 2008)

> Free of charge?


No. 

(All upgrades to our standard, non-integrated product are included in the annual licence)


----------



## runner (8 Oct 2008)

Good article on open source software methodology etc..
http://www.nysscpa.org/cpajournal/2008/708/essentials/p67.htm


----------



## Complainer (10 Oct 2008)

umop3p!sdn said:


> No.
> 
> (All upgrades to our standard, non-integrated product are included in the annual licence)



Just to be clear, I wouldn't expect you to re-apply such fixes free of charge. I just wanted to point out the dangers of modifying package software, which go way beyond the original cost of modifications. If at all possible, it is better to find ways to configure rather than modify, so that you have the option of staying on future versions of the product.

In many cases, it will be more cost effective to change business practices than to modify package software.


----------



## Towger (10 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> In many cases, it will be more cost effective to change business practices than to modify package software.


 
As proved by the HSE with PPARS.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Just to be clear, I wouldn't expect you to re-apply such fixes free of charge. I just wanted to point out the dangers of modifying package software, which go way beyond the original cost of modifications. If at all possible, it is better to find ways to configure rather than modify, so that you have the option of staying on future versions of the product.
> 
> In many cases, it will be more cost effective to change business practices than to modify package software.


 Excellent point.


----------

